
Covid-19 population divided by cases 11-03-20 - 6510
https://pastebin.com/jsQ5SM81
======
6510
I was just curious what the column on the left means.

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html?fbclid=IwAR2DN248XLUI-6QEWq97Dpl6NJyT-
it5NjGH_Yc_cWh7_guotHxvCaCvics#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

